# Property rentals and pricing.



## n1l80r (Sep 17, 2011)

I currently live in Toronto, but am contemplating moving to Cairo. My wife and I have two children, five and two years of age. I was wondering if the rental rates in Maadi have moderated at all since the revolution. Is it possible to rent a modern three bedroom for $2000 to $2500 a month unfurnished? What is the going rate for a small villa?
Does anyone have any recommendation for good real estate websites or agents that may be able to help me while I'm in Canada?

Thanks


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

n1l80r said:


> I currently live in Toronto, but am contemplating moving to Cairo. My wife and I have two children, five and two years of age. I was wondering if the rental rates in Maadi have moderated at all since the revolution. Is it possible to rent a modern three bedroom for $2000 to $2500 a month unfurnished? What is the going rate for a small villa?
> Does anyone have any recommendation for good real estate websites or agents that may be able to help me while I'm in Canada?
> 
> Thanks


They have gone down a little I believe, my guess would be 10-15%, but probably more relevantly, there is more availability. You should find what you need for$2,500 (flat not villa, you will need to go to 3.5K-4K for that) but be prepared to spend a liitle time. Almost any agent will ask you what you want then spend a lot of your time showing you properties which are nowhere near the agreed specs. Just when you have lost your temper and are about to call it off they produce just what you were looking for. 

Not to many unfurnished (for legal/tax reasons, plus they like to dump their old furniture somewhere) but you may find semi-furnished.

I would wait, since you WILL want to see everything first hand, plenty of agents here but check first to find out if they charge commission.

Good luck


----------

